# Would anyone like a drawing of their Betta?



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm bored, and I feel like drawing.

So, please let me know if you would like a drawing of your Betta and attach a picture!

I'm not sure when they will be done, though, as I can only use the pictures as references when I'm on the computer, and I have other things on right now, too.

Also! I'm sorry if I don't have enough colours - I might just draw in black or blue pen if I don't!

- Hopelessaddict101 xox


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Can you please do Perry?


----------



## Rainbows (Sep 17, 2012)

I would love if you could draw Dreamless








It would be a great honor! he'd love it


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

Would you please be able to do Woodley? Thanks!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

could i have of indigo please, i'm trying to collect drawings of him at the moment to put in my album


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

Can you do one of Marco? He is my avatar.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hhhmmm you can do any one of my boys.  if I post a picture it will turn up sideways. :/ 

Thanks!


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes I will do them all 

But one deliemma (sp..) ... I seem to have lost my pencils!! :/ Would it be okay if I done them in pen?!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Well darn! I just took a pretty pic of Gus and I can't upload it until I get to a computer. Looking forward to seeing your artwork hun :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't mind mine being in pen!


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

I shall get started while I am in here... and I may redraw once I find colour!!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Okay! Thank you! :-D


----------



## ktbrew (Sep 18, 2012)

I also dont mind pen. Im very excited! Thanks!


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

We don't mind. Hey can I call dibs first?


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i don't mind pen either


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry! Something has come up and I am running short of time so I'm sorry if they take awhile! I will get to them eventually!


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

it's alright, thank you for doing this!


----------



## Hershey (Sep 28, 2012)

Can you do Shiseru?

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=4936&pictureid=31203


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Not to be rude but how long will it take?


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry, I'm a bit depressed right now because of some things and my pens and pencils have seemed to gone awol. I have no idea where they are at all. So sorry I don't know, I'm thinking maybe I should just shut this thread and ask again when I have some.

Sorry to all of you =\


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

:-( It's OK.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> :-( It's OK.


I'm letting everyone down right now, I know =\


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It's fine. I get it, it happened for my drawing thread when I got super sick. I understand.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks Mad


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

*sigh* I know. My toe is really hurt. I don't know if it's broken or not.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh! You need to go to the doctor :*


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

It's ok thanks for letting us know...did you draw the betta in your avatars?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Hopelessaddict101 said:


> Oh! You need to go to the doctor :*


My mom won't take me. She says just let it heal. :-(


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I only have a minute, so I'm gonna go ahead and post a picture of my little Gus. You don't have to draw him hun if you don't have the time, but I definitely wanted you to see him since I have talked about him so much! ;-)

This is him now. He is still growing back his fin from a fin nipping incident, but he is such a pretty boy!









You can see some of his metallic qualities here where he is being nosy with Magic XD

















And him from the front









So, what do you think of my baby?


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ohhh he is GORGEOUS! Too cute! And is that an apple snail?! 

I will definately draw him too =) I will be getting new pencils soon as I need new study supplies sooo I will get to them hopefully!

He is soooooooooooooo cute!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He is adorable! He looks like he is sneaking up on the little fish, ready to pounce!! ;-) ;-) ;-)


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Awww! Thanks guys! That's my baby! :-D

Also, a half-dead walmart rescue when I got him. I believe I have a pic of him when I first got him in my profile. He doesn't even look like the same fish! :shock:

And yes. Magic is a Mystery Snail. I have more pics of her in my profile along with a pic of my new ones Angel and Sandy. I also have a thread up titled "Blue Mystery Snail?" in the inverts section.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, and some details that didn't really show up in the pics is that his metalic is blue and purple (you can kind of see it in that pic with Magic), he has a small brown scar on his forehead from how I found him (a healed amonia burn), and he has lovely eyes. His left is dark blue and his right is dark orange. I love my little man :-D
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh! Gorgeous! I do not think I am going to be rescuing betta for awhile :/


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't blame ya hun. Gus was my first and last. He is a true rescue because I didn't have to pay for him after all the cane I raised over the condition of their bettas. As bad a shape as their bettas are, I wont pay for them just out of principle. Funding the problem. But I will never regret Gus 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

That is fair enough. I guess I didn't pay either because I just swapped my axolotls for him.... they gave me other stuff too. They really didn't know how to care for them at all :/ 

But to cheer me up I have a new goal! After I bleach my tank etc, I am going to try for NPT tank!! But.... do you know if my heater will be okay in the bleach, vinegar and salt? it's only three or so months old!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

You might just have to clean with dishwashing liquid then vinagar and then rinse a lot. Might need to ask one of the mods if your particular heater can stand the bleach.

Oh and can't wait until you get your NPT up and post lots of pretty pics! Will you still have caves and decor or will it be strictly natural?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah! I will mail or maybe even start a thread asking about it. I hope it can, I can't afford to biff it..

And neither can I! I'm a tad worried about the lighting problem though! The lights are working NOW but what if they run out?! And what if the screws holding the protector in place have rusted in? (I had a problem with that in the last tank - but I hope not!I will post lots of pictures too =] =] and hmmm I'm not sure about the decor. I have a treasure chest I might put in that is like a cave. Maybe a few rocks. I'm not sure! ^-^


----------

